# RC GSD Puppy vs RC Large Puppy



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

As my pre-puppy research continues i happened on this: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/

I like this breakdown and found it very helpful in trying to learn the basics about puppy nutritional needs, particularly with regard to protein and calcium and rapid growth in large-breed pups.

If you look at their list of recommended AAFCO-compliant dry foods for large-breed puppies (which meet AAFCO standards for both GROWTH and GROWTH in Large-Breed puppies), They do not list Royal Canin GSD Puppy (what my breeder is currently feeding the pup we're getting) but DO list Royal Canin LARGE BREED Puppy.

indeed, the packages AAFCO statements do indicate that the Large Breed version is compliant, but the GSD puppy formula does NOT list that important distinction about Growth in large breed pups.

So I'm thinking of switching to RC Large Breed Puppy instead of the GSD pup formula.

Thoughts? Should we scrap the RC altogether (See my other post about how its a tried and true brand). Anyone have experience to share?


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

Update: A little more reading in this forum and elsewhere has me convinced that Fromm's may be a better choice. Still AAFCO-compliant for growth in large-breed dogs, and then ingredient list alone is soooooo much better that RC (which STARTS with corn)

Still interested in all of your thoughts....

S


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

My Golden was fed RC Large Breed as a puppy. But he grew tired of it and I switched to Biofresh, which is a really great brand and also super premium. However I think it's only available in my country.

I have nothing bad to say about Royal Canin though. Keep in mind you are his owner so it's up to you what he eats. If you like RC that's okay. If you want to give him homemade food, that's awesome! Just please think twice about the grain-free foods. Also, you have to be careful when switching the food as to not upset your puppy's stomach.

If you're worried about growth, keep in mind a lot of things can influence it, including genetics, lifestyle, etc.


----------



## GSDHAUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Personally don't like a dog food with Wheat gluten and corn gluten, though I'm sure there are a ton of RC Puppy food fans.


----------



## GSDHAUS (Feb 24, 2013)

I was going to suggest you take a look at Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold.. seems you already found that!


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

GSDHAUS said:


> I was going to suggest you take a look at Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold.. seems you already found that!


i did! its listed in the Dog Food Advisor website and the ingredients list is impressive. Probably really expensive tho.


----------



## GSDHAUS (Feb 24, 2013)

You can find it anywhere from 57.00 to 68.00 a bag for 33lbs. The protein in this food is nearly 30% (29.30), and the ingredients are decent for a growing puppy.


----------



## gsdoglife (Apr 15, 2018)

It sounds like you are asking all the right questions. i know i certainly appreciated Dog Food Adviser myself back in the day when i first discovered it. 
This is where i insert my obligatory 2 cents and say, try raw  They have complete ready to feed pre-made patties you can buy which i love. If you want some ideas of brands feel free to IM me. 
Raw isnt better in my opinion because it is raw, but rather because it has far less carbohydrate than kibble, which needs some source of carbs (corn grains potatoes peas or legumes) to hold the little kibble bits together. also kibble is not just "baked" in a big oven like you would imagine, it is actually heated to extraordinary high temperatures multiple times in an extruder (not great for preserving any nutritional value). 

Like i said that is just my 2 cents  Whichever food you choose, your pup is gonna be awesome. 
ps if you use kibble soak it in homemade bone broth or water and add as much fresh human food (ie real meat, eggs, cheese, veggies, berries, sardines and other small fish) as you can


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Fromm LBP is your pup tolerates it, mine didn't so I fed RC Maxi puppy not the GSD puppy per my breeder for 6 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ozymandiasmv said:


> i did! its listed in the Dog Food Advisor website and the ingredients list is impressive. Probably really expensive tho.


Actually not bad, and Pet Food Express carries it. Cava was on it from 4-1/2 months old when we got her until about a week ago (she's 10 months old). Now she's on an all life stages Annamaet formula that's suitable for large breed puppies. I buy it at Chewy.com: Annamaet Petfoods

I'm a little freaked out by the whole DCM thing and I wanted something that didn't have any suspect ingredients when I moved her to an adult food. Fromm Gold (the grain inclusive) LBP does have potatoes and sweet potatoes. But I don't think there has been an issue with the puppy formulas, which are only used short term. 

Farmina also seems good, but there's been a run on it and it was out of stock everywhere online including the company's own website and isn't in stock locally that I know of. It may be available now, but I don't want to be on the edge of running out of dog food and not being able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks, I appreciate all of the great choices that are being profered here. I have no intention of going grain-free unless we wind up needing to. All of the current recommendations around this admittedly very new issue, seem to be moving toward avoiding grain-free Foods unless your dog really has a nutritional and or dietary need for them. Some kind of allergy Etc. But it does seem that there are grain inclusive options that are much more protein centric. While Royal canin does seem to meet the nutritional requirements of the aafco for large breed, growing puppies, their list of ingredients includes a lot of carbohydrate sources from grain very high up on the list when compared to other brands like Fromm. 

As long as the Fromms of the world don't include grain substitutes like peas and dastardly lentils, and taking into account the assertion that high protein diets are not associated with skeletal problems as long as you're not over feeding your pup and causing it to grow too fast, I see no reason to go grain-free but lots of reasons to go protein-rich grain inclusive. ? 

Bear in mind that that is only my opinion based on what I've been able to learn so far.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

^ Fromm puts peas in their grain free foods


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

ausdland said:


> ^ Fromm puts peas in their grain free foods


Yep. Hence my comment about avoiding all grain free options unless its a medical necessity until we know more about the diet-DCM connection.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't hesitate to feed the grain-in Fromm Gold LBP (turquoise bag). It's cheaper than the grain-free, has exactly the same amount of protein as the grain-free, and no peas. It lists taurine as an added ingredient.

If the price is a stretch, then I would look at Diamond Naturals LBP. We've fed a lot of it in the rescue with fostered puppies (and bought it for those who foster litters) -- it's inexpensive and feeds out very well for most pups. It's a very good price/quality value proposition because of the size of the bag! It does contain peas though (though lamb and rice are the main ingredients) -- but it also has supplemented taurine listed as an ingredient.

It runs around $45 per *40 pound* bag. You can get free shipping from Chewy on it if you throw in a bag of treats to hit the $49 minimum. Fromm Gold runs about $58 for 33 pounds on Petflow.com -- substantial difference!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Every brand of dog food that offers grainfree has peas and potatoes In their food. Fromm like other brands has a range of recipes that are grainfree and grain. You will not find peas in grain foods. The large breed puppy Fromm gold is a great food happy healthy energetic ,super speedy pups raised on this puppy food. My vet always commented on their althletic bodies.


----------



## superczar (Dec 13, 2017)

Ozymandiasmv said:


> As my pre-puppy research continues i happened on this: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/
> 
> I like this breakdown and found it very helpful in trying to learn the basics about puppy nutritional needs, particularly with regard to protein and calcium and rapid growth in large-breed pups.
> 
> ...


I have used both in the past -if I recall correctly, the composition of both is exactly the same.
They just use a different extruder mouth to shape the kibble differently for the GSD puppy variant (more of a marketing gimmick I'd guess)
on a side note, it may be worth considering mixing and matching and rotating a few different well regarded/reliable brands.
The underlying rationale being that any nutritional deficiencies/excesses in one would be offset by the others over a period of time.
It works for us humans, doesn't it?


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm trying Fromms, for large puppy. Should be getting it in today. Hopefully the loose bowls will go and skin spots on her lil belly.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to second what someone above said. It's your dog. You would know what is best for it; and if RC works for it, why change? I have used RC GSD before...my dog did well on it. With the pup I have now I decided to go with a different brand (Victor). The only reason I switched is because RC is quite expensive for a middle grade food, but if it was 10 dollars cheaper I may consider it.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I think there are better foods out there than RC and also think a lot of their success is due to marketing. I think Victor is a good kibble at a good price. I would get the pup off of puppy food. Puppy food is marketing also. I would add some greens and some real, cooked meat, such as ground turkey, as, IMO, a kibble only diet doesn't provide the enzymes a dog needs. It is akin to the dog living off of Cheerios.


----------

